# New (To Me) Fiver



## Rick in Nashville (Aug 25, 2014)

About to close the paperwork with the bank next Saturday on my 2010 M-321 Outback Sydney from CW in Nashville. Looking forward to some down time over the winter and some much needed ME time in the Outback.

I have noticed the "Outbacker.com" decals that folks have on their units... can anyone tell me where you order them? It may be nice to meet some fellow Outbacker.com folks at a campground.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers!!

Glad you joined us.

Best of luck with your new fiver........

Regarding the decals - Try contacting Dirt Race Fan's profile. I believe he is selling decals.

Rick


----------



## Rick in Nashville (Aug 25, 2014)

rdvholtwood said:


> Welcome to Outbackers!!
> 
> Glad you joined us.
> 
> ...


THANKS for the Welcome and the Info


----------



## Chief901 (Dec 18, 2011)

Welcome to Outbackers, and congratulations on your Fiver. There is a great amount of knowledge here and some friendly folks.

Good luck with your travels.


----------



## pcrevelli (Jun 18, 2014)

Rick in Nashville said:


> About to close the paperwork with the bank next Saturday on my 2010 M-321 Outback Sydney from CW in Nashville. Looking forward to some down time over the winter and some much needed ME time in the Outback.
> 
> I have noticed the "Outbacker.com" decals that folks have on their units... can anyone tell me where you order them? It may be nice to meet some fellow Outbacker.com folks at a campground.


I just saw a thread about the stickers in the "For Sale" forum.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Outback Decals by Dirt Race Fans

Welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## Rick in Nashville (Aug 25, 2014)

THANKS!!! Y'ALL


----------

